# Might and Magic Heroes 6



## Joey-Jordison1989 (22. Oktober 2011)

Moin moin liebe Comunity,

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen!

Ich spiele wie im Titel schon zu erkennen ist im Moment Might and Magic - Heroes 6. Als Fan des 3. und 5. Teils bin ich an und für sich sehr zufrieden. 

Nachdem ich die Einstiegskampagne absolvierte, wollte ich ein freies Spiel starten. Schön gegen KI auf 'ner riesigen Karte, um das Spiel erstmal "richtig" kennen zu lernen, bevor ich mich in die Kampagnen stürze. Nun aber musste ich mit Erschrecken feststellen, dass ich bei freien Spielen nur einen Helden der Zuflucht-Fraktion auswählen kann?! Da habe ich nur diesen (doofen  ) Herzog der Einstiegskampagne... Konnte also keine andere Fraktion und/oder Helden wählen.

Muss ich andere Fraktionen erst durch die Kampagnen freischalten? Bin ich zu doof das neue Menü zu bedienen?

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja helfen, das wäre super


----------



## nikiburstr8x (22. Oktober 2011)

Also in den Heroes-Ablegern der Might & Magic-Reihe funktionieren die ersten Kapitel der jeweiligen Kampagnen als Tutorial - im Skirmish-Modus wirst du doch ob der vielen Möglichkeiten eine Karte zu erstellen regelrecht erschlagen, afaik. 
Das du die anderen Fraktionen erst freischalten musst, ist zwar doof, aber wohl nicht zu ändern, ausser du ziehst dir ein Savegame oder so, falls dir das eigene Bewältigen der Kampagne egal ist ...


----------



## Joey-Jordison1989 (22. Oktober 2011)

Mh... die Kampagne ist mir grundsätzlich nicht egal. Jedoch würde ich einfach gerne parallel ein "normales" Spiel spielen wollen... Aber das kann ich atm ja nur mit einem Helden und einer Fraktion - nicht gerade spannen 

Aber vielen Dank für die Antwort schon mal


----------

